# TP LINK ADSL Router can be used to configure cable broadband?



## Tenida (Sep 8, 2014)

Recently I have taken Alliance Broadband cable internet connection. My question is  can TP LINK TD W8981ND ADSL Router can be used to configure cable internet? If so can anyone guide me to do so.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 8, 2014)

in connection type setting select connection type as dynamic ip but if you have been provided with details like ip,subnet mask,gateway etc by your isp then select static ip & enter these details.connect the incoming lan wire to 1 of the 4 lan port(preferably 1st) & connect pc through another lan port & check if net is working.once done then we will talk about mac cloning to access net simultaneously on multiple devices.


----------



## Tenida (Sep 9, 2014)

Internet is working by connecting the LAN cord and WAN cord as mentioned by you. But I cannot access the router page (192.168.1.1)


----------



## insaneYLN (Sep 9, 2014)

Tenida said:


> Internet is working by connecting the LAN cord and WAN cord as mentioned by you. But I cannot access the router page (192.168.1.1)



I believe, the default LAN IP Address to access the configuration utility on a TP-Link router is *192.168.0.1*. It can also be accessed by typing *tplinklogin.net - tplinklogin Resources and Information. This website is for sale!* in a web browser.

@Tenida, I do not intend to be disrespectful and undermine you, but forgive me if you presume so. Are you sure you have mentioned the correct model of the TP-Link router? I attempted a search on TP-Link India and Google for the TD-W8981ND, but it did not yield a distinct result.


----------



## Tenida (Sep 9, 2014)

My bad its TP LINK TD W8961ND


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 9, 2014)

run ipconfig /all in command prompt window & post result here(remove the tunnel adapter entries).


----------

